# Landing on my head



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie has just about perfected the landing on Mommy's head maneuver. He did it several times last night and he is SO proud.  He comes over and takes up his post sitting on my chest and chewing on my lower lip if he thinks I'm not paying enough attention to him. My Quaker Clyde is not happy about this turn of events. Sitting on me is HIS job.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my birds dont sit or like to be on me 
might start making millet necklaces and clothes :lol:


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> Freddie has just about perfected the landing on Mommy's head maneuver. He did it several times last night and he is SO proud.  He comes over and takes up his post sitting on my chest and chewing on my lower lip if he thinks I'm not paying enough attention to him. My Quaker Clyde is not happy about this turn of events. Sitting on me is HIS job.


Oh, poor Clyde; he must be so jealous! Machi loves to sit on my chest, but it becomes irritating when she does the death grip on my metal lip ring, lol. I have to purse my lips and puff out air in a quick little "p" sound to make her let go (and now she's caught on that it's just how I make her let go of things like jewelry and wires). Even if I take it out she still tries to peck at the hole. Little bugger!


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> my birds dont sit or like to be on me
> might start making millet necklaces and clothes :lol:


Perry, I share your pain, mine doesn't even like to be near me any more, might make the whole sofa I sit on from millet now !


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, Sunny loves to land on my head. I guess it's his way of showing me who's the boss and who's the lowly slave . He doesn't let me touch him much but he likes to stand on me all the time. It's like he wants to say "I can stand on you whenever I want because I own you and you are my chair, bed, cushion, pillow....but touch me and you die!!!" :lol:


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Freddie sounds adorable! 
Peepers is constantly landing on my head, he loves it up there. Where as my female Clementine wont. I wonder if its a male territorial thing


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> my birds dont sit or like to be on me
> might start making millet necklaces and clothes :lol:


That is so funny...millet necklaces...you might be on to something. I may have to try that.LOL They do LOVE that millet, don't they. 
On another note, I was always told not to let them sit on your head or shoulder because it makes them feel superior to you, that is why when you reach up to get them off of your head or shoulder "9 times out of 10" THEY BITE.
Anyway...that being said...two of mine sit on my shoulder...well Lenny, my Lutino does...Snickers is my only little cuddle bug who will let me give him scritches and he rides around on my shoulder, he flies over to me and lands on my head too  ...Rambo sits on my finger or my forearm for a few minutes (to humor me) and then wants back on his cage.
Stormy is my little girl and she is such a sweet heart...she will not let you give her scritches, but allows kisses and NEVER bites.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie loves kisses and asks for them. He loves scritches, too, but only when HE wants them. The only thing he won't allow is stroking. It makes him nervous. I can stroke him with my cheek, and he'll lean against my face when he's on my chest or shoulder. He learned landing on my head from watching Clyde do it, I think. It's easier to land on a head than a shoulder, so when Clyde flies to me (and now Freddie), they land on my head. Clyde immediately wants to come down and sit on my hand -- my head's just the landng strip for him -- but Freddie likes to sit up there and survey his kingdom for a while first. He'll step onto my hand after he's finished surveying. LOL Clyde steps right onto my hand after landing, and if I don't reach up soon enough to suit him, he slides down my bangs until I have to, or get a toenail in the eye. He's a stinker.


----------

